# What brand of synthetic oils best for 1.8L?



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

Hello, I am looking to get my oil changed soon for my 1.8L. Unfortunately I no longer have my jack and will have to rely on the dealer for my oil change. This posses a problem for me because I've read discussions where certain oils despite them being better, weren't approved by GM and dealers refuse to let you bring those oils in for the change because it would void warranty. So with that in mind, from experience what is the best synthetic oil that is GM second approved that want void warranty and the dealer will be willing to put in. I know there is the synthetic dexos that they have at the dealer but I know there are brands that perform better. What are these brands?


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Any 5w30 that is Dexos approved is good.

I use Mobile 1 extended performance 
Change at 8K

Pennzoil Platinum 
Castrol gtx or edge
Quakerstake ultimate durability 

These are just the more common ones that people use here.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## weimerrj (Dec 4, 2011)

Whatever Dexos 5w-30 is on sale will be fine. If not, Peak full synthetic 5w-30 is Dexos and usually much less expensive than other brands.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I also have M1 Extended. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Jonnyukon (Aug 20, 2013)

M1 extended here also Is dexos certified


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Last time I got under a vehicle with a jack was when I was 17 years old, glad I wasn't killed but was pinned down for over three hours until help finally arrived. First thing I got with my Cruze was low profile ramps. 45 year old steel ramps wouldn't work.

If you change the oil yourself, have to maintain meticulous records to maintain your 100K PT warranty. I just cut out that dexos label and staple it to the lid of a Delco filter writing down the oil remaining life, 20% so far, date, and mileage and put that in a zip lock bag.

Five quart bottle of Mobil One 5W-30 only cost seven bucks more than conventional oils, and is the only brand I found so far with that green dexos label on it.

Went around in circles on this issue, $19.95 for a conventional oil change, but with dexos, suddenly its $69.95, the math doesn't work out quite right, since at even retail prices, its only seven bucks more. Heck with this noise, will change it myself. 

All stores now that sell oil, take your old oil back, have an issue with that as well, should get at least ten bucks for that, very easy for them to recycle it rather than did a new hole in the ground. But at least they take it.

In terms of time, can do that faster than driving to my dealers. In terms of getting dirty, just two fingers on my left hand get some oil on it. Just can't seem to remove that drain plug without that happening. 

Always have a half a quart left over, that goes into a quart Mobile One bottle. Use that in my lawn mowers and snow thrower. Nothing goes to waste. Fill that five quart bottle with the old stuff and back to the store it goes.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

One of the reasons I go it was because I can hand the "Dexos marked bottle" to the dealer when they change it. I did forget to ask for the remainder back for top offs. I was preoccupied with MyLink issues and recreating the issues at the time. 

It only cost like $20 for the dealer to use my supplied oil NickD. They have computer records(you can tie into OnStar website) and I am not stuck driving around with used oil to dump after 3 changes. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

I don't know about your dealer, maybe they will use your oil if you pay them 70 bucks. Son doesn't have the best Chevy dealer either with his 2002 Sunfire. Called me over when they told him his AC compressor was seizing causing stalled idle when switched out. Am 608/609 certified with like 48 years of experience. Turn out to be spark plugs, was running like a top, $15.56 later.

While working on his car, saw oil dripping down on his garage floor, idiots can't even tighten the oil filter properly. With the Cruze don't even know if they changed it or not. Like I have been saying for a long time, was not born paranoid, was made that way.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> First thing I got with my Cruze was low profile ramps. 45 year old steel ramps wouldn't work.


 Yep -the Rhino Ramps just barely work for my ECO - front lip just lightly scrapes. I had my old steel ramps rusting away near my garage and the guy that mows my lawn asked if they were for sale - got $20 for them - probably more than I paid for them way back in the 1970's.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

NickD said:


> I don't know about your dealer, maybe they will use your oil if you pay them 70 bucks. Son doesn't have the best Chevy dealer either with his 2002 Sunfire. Called me over when they told him his AC compressor was seizing causing stalled idle when switched out. Am 608/609 certified with like 48 years of experience. Turn out to be spark plugs, was running like a top, $15.56 later.
> 
> While working on his car, saw oil dripping down on his garage floor, idiots can't even tighten the oil filter properly. With the Cruze don't even know if they changed it or not. Like I have been saying for a long time, was not born paranoid, was made that way.


They changed mine but I forgot to ask about the rest of the 5qt back. Read a few threads where they didn't give it back but forgot to try. 

I remember when Oldsmobile dealership did my dads oil change right before they left Cleveland, Ohio and came to visit me in Alexandria, Va. The second I got in the car I smelled strong oil vapors and assumed they spilled it everywhere. Not only did they spill it everywhere they left the filler cap wedged between the hood insulation and the engine cover. 

Yeah my ramps I been using for 4 cars are also a tight fit on the eco. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## newsguy99 (May 24, 2013)

I just go buy my oil at where ever its cheapest at, and then take it to a friend that owns a muffler/car repair shop.. 16 bucks, 30 minutes, and I don't have to worry about it.

Got a great deal at a Advanced Auto Parts the other week.. 25 bucks for 5qts of Quakerstake ultimate durability and oil filter.


----------



## weimerrj (Dec 4, 2011)

I got the same Advance deal.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## silverram323 (Mar 16, 2012)

Im a dealer and i use AMSOIL in my cruze. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Use the cheap dexos1 semi-syn. The naturally-aspirated, port-injected 1.8 does not chew up the semi-syn like the 1.4T does. Unless you consistently over-drive the OLM in your 1.8, go with the cheaper semi-syn. The engine will not know the difference, even at 200,000 miles. 

Well, unless you are pretty religious about maintenance like most of us are. Then get whatever dexos1 full synthetic oil is on sale at any given time. The differences between the different brands are minute at best.


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

I always change my oil at my friends shop and he gets Napa Full Syn. Been running it for almost 2.5 years haven't had one problem yet.


----------

